# ok, ho emerso gnome... adesso???

## stefanonafets

Salve.

Domanda facile...

Ho 'emerso' gnome con tutte le sue dipendenze...

Adesso, come lo faccio partire???

Immagino ddi dover configurare il file XF86config, ma nn ho voglia di farlo a mano. Nn c'era un'applicazione che lo faceva automaticamente??

E poi, una volta configurato, mi ricordo che con red-hat facevo startx...

Ho provato a farlo, ma mi dice che il comando nn esiste...

Help plz...

----------

## bsolar

Qui dovresti trovare qualche risposta.

PS: a proposito del comando non trovato, prova ad eseguire 'env-update && source /etc/profile'

----------

